# Problème de blocage au démarrage sous Mac classic



## jago (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une tour G4 sur laquelle sont installés le système Mac classic et le système X.
J'ai redémarré ce mac sous système 9 et il reste bloqué avec l'icône d'une disquette à point d'interrogation clinotant.
Je n'ai pas les disquettes d'installation (ayant déménagé à l'étranger).
J'ai tenté diverses manuvres dont le dmérrage à partir de mon portable connecté par lime wire en appuyant sur la touche C au démarrage.
Rien à faire.
Je vais peut-être pouvoiremprunter des CD à un ami, mais je ne sais pas non plus comment ouvrir la trappe qui ne répond à aucune sollicitation clavier.
Puis-je bénéficier de vos conseils éclairés ?
D'avance merci.

daniel


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2008)

Pour Classic, ce n'est pas ici mais dans un forum qui lui est dédié. Je déplace.
Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas trop ce que vient faire LimeWire ici ... Voulais-tu dire Firewire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

jago a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une tour G4 sur laquelle sont installés le système Mac classic et le système X.
> J'ai redémarré ce mac sous système 9 et il reste bloqué avec l'icône d'une disquette à point d'interrogation clinotant.



Donc, ton système 9 n'est pas "validé", et pour pouvoir le faire il faudrait démarrer ton Mac sous OS 9, donc pour l'instant la chose à faire est de redémarrer sous X. Pour ce faire, essaie de démarrer ton Mac en gardant la touche X du clavier enfoncée. Si OS 9 est sur un volume différent d'OS X, tu peux aussi démarrer avec "alt" enfoncé, et choisir le volume de X, puis aller dans Préférences système pour le re-sélectionner.



jago a dit:


> Je n'ai pas les disquettes d'installation (ayant déménagé à l'étranger).
> J'ai tenté diverses man&#339;uvres dont le dmérrage à partir de mon portable connecté par lime wire en appuyant sur la touche C au démarrage.
> Rien à faire.



Oui, Firewire. Bon, normal, la touche C c'est pour forcer le démarrage sur un CD ou DVD. Pour mettre ton Mac en "mode target", c'est la touche T qu'il faut enfoncer au démarrage !



jago a dit:


> Je vais peut-être pouvoiremprunter des CD à un ami, mais je ne sais pas non plus comment ouvrir la trappe qui ne répond à aucune sollicitation clavier.
> Puis-je bénéficier de vos conseils éclairés ?
> D'avance merci.
> 
> daniel



Ben, sur une tour G4, il y a un bouton sur la trappe elle même pour l'ouvrir, si la touche "Eject" ne fonctionne pas. Si ton clavier est dépourvu de touche eject, c'est F12 qui la remplace, et si tu as un disque dedans qui ne monte pas, le bouton de la souris maintenu enfoncé pendant le démarrage permet de l'éjecter (souris filaire, hein, pas sans fil).

Si rien de tout ça ne fonctionne, il faudra t'interroger sur le bon fonctionnement de ton lecteur optique !


----------

